# Fish



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So far, I havent gotten out nearly as much as I would like this year. I've caught a few pretty ones though&#8230;.










.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure is a nice looking fish photographed to perfection. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

